# VCDS Fault



## Strongman17 (Jul 11, 2014)

Anyone seen this one? 

Address 02: Auto Trans (J743) Labels: 0D9-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 0D9 300 040 S HW: 02E 927 770 AQ
Component: DQ250-6F MQB H52 4310 
Revision: 03252204 Serial number: TFK01402081005
Coding: 0014
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00145
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMDQ250021 001001
ROD: EV_TCMDQ250021_SE37.rod
VCID: 277316DF5E5C4A02B2-8072

1 Fault Found:
10763 - Starter Enable from Selector Lever Sensor System 
P1734 00 [002] - -
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Yup 

Post a valid complete auto-scan to commence.


----------



## Strongman17 (Jul 11, 2014)

[email protected]_Parts said:


> Yup
> 
> Post a valid complete auto-scan to commence.




Sorry about that:

VCDS Version: Beta 14.8.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140822

Tuesday,07,October,2014,05:55:12:45406

Chassis Type: AU (5Q0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 2B 42 44 52 55 5F 75 A9

VIN: 3VW4T7AU8FM002441 Mileage: 3574km-2220miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
75-Telematics -- Status: OK 0000
A9-Struct. Borne Sound -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CNTA) Labels: 06K-907-425-V1.clb
Part No SW: 5G0 906 259 A HW: 06K 907 425 B
Component: 2.0l R4 TFSI H13 0003 
Revision: --H13--- 
Coding: 091D00124424000F1000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00221
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TFS0205G0906259A 001005
ROD: EV_ECM20TFS0205G0906259A_VW37.rod
VCID: 2C79E9F347BA695A5F-8079

1 Fault Found:
15271 - EVAP System 
P0456 00 [237] - Very Small Leak Detected
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 3500 km
Date: 2014.10.04
Time: 07:59:11

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J743) Labels: 0D9-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 0D9 300 040 S HW: 02E 927 770 AQ
Component: DQ250-6F MQB H52 4310 
Revision: 03252204 Serial number: TFK01402081005
Coding: 0014
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00145
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMDQ250021 001001
ROD: EV_TCMDQ250021_SE37.rod
VCID: 277316DF5E5C4A02B2-8072

1 Fault Found:
10763 - Starter Enable from Selector Lever Sensor System 
P1734 00 [002] - -
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 5Q0-907-379.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 379 K HW: 5Q0 907 379 F
Component: ESC H31 0371 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 50464000000107
Coding: 01FA6BA13420096E007B020481C42980D62C9000408194B400430050C009
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100ESP 033001
ROD: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100ESP.rod
VCID: 44A9A153CF2A811AB7-8011

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5Q0-959-435.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 435 A HW: 5Q0 959 435 
Component: VWKESSYMQB 021 0604 
Revision: 00021000 Serial number: 0328644254
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_KessyHellaMQBAB 002011
ROD: EV_KessyHellaMQBAB_VW37.rod
VCID: 3A55DFABBDEEC7EADD-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5G0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5G0 907 044 AD HW: 5G0 907 044 AD
Component: Climatronic H02 0805 
Revision: 00001K07 
Coding: 00020014200100000005000012111800
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACClimaBHBVW37X 003018
ROD: EV_ACClimaBHBVW37X_VW37.rod
VCID: 69F750E788C8BC7264-803C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 5Q0-937-08X-HV1.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 937 087 K HW: 5Q0 937 087 K
Component: BCM PQ37BOSCH 026 0097 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 86580403140500
Coding: 00111A464041A2F969E44000001407201800000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00145
ASAM Dataset: EV_BodyContrModul1UDSBosc 012003
ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_SE37.rod
VCID: 43ABA24FCA2486228E-8016

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5GM 955 119 HW: 5GM 955 119 
Component: WWS 140212 042 0581 
Serial number: 140410155416
Coding: 0E4DDD

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 547 HW: 5Q0 955 547 Labels: 5Q0-955-547.CLB
Component: RLFS 024 0042 
Serial number: Y14M02D14H01M26S18S7
Coding: 06A8DD

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8V3 959 591 HW: 8V3 959 591 
Component: J245 PS73.013 H02 0007 
Serial number: WOO2713092+ 
Coding: 181801

2 Faults Found:
919560 - Light Switch 
B126A 29 [136] - Signal Implausible
MIL ON - Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:

329480 - Unknown Error Code 
B1806 F0 [008] - Unknown Error Elaboration
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 14
Reset counter: 42
Mileage: 2550 km
Date: 2014.08.24
Time: 10:01:46


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5Q0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 655 T HW: 5Q0 959 655 T
Component: AirbagVW20 009 0825 
Serial number: 003MHM0034XI
Coding: 8CCCFC00000000005000001AC24800000065
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X 002138
ROD: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X_VW37.rod
VCID: 51879807005864B20C-8004

Seat occupant detection; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4M0 959 339 A HW: 4M0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 005 0016 
Serial number: IBH0000J140000INB50+
Coding: 303136

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 003 101 14
Component: SideSensor_Df 001 0887 
Serial number: 357000000000518CBE0N
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 003 101 14
Component: SideSensor_Pf 001 0887 
Serial number: 35800000000AB3F4DE00
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 400 302 14
Component: SideSensor_Dr 001 6149 
Serial number: 3510002C512AB1B3B1F8
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 400 302 14
Component: SideSensor_Pr 001 6149 
Serial number: 3520002AB12AB1B462D8
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 400 201 14
Component: FrontSensor_D 001 6149 
Serial number: 3550002B912FAE304198
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for front airbag; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 400 201 14
Component: FrontSensor_P 001 6149 
Serial number: 3560002B912FAE312176
Coding: 2D2D2D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5Q0-953-549.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 953 507 EA HW: 5Q0 953 549 C
Component: Lenks. Modul 002 0110 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 04041408491149
Coding: 0410
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSKLOMQB 017001
ROD: EV_SMLSKLOMQB_SE37.rod
VCID: 79D700A7F8680CF294-802C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5G0-920-XXX-17.clb
Part No SW: 5G6 920 970 C HW: 5G6 920 970 C
Component: KOMBI 316 2210 
Coding: 0BAD091A2980CF0502086A00000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00221
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB 008031
ROD: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB_AU37.rod
VCID: 3041FD836B920DBA63-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 530 Q HW: 5Q0 907 530 M
Component: GW MQB High 212 2163 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 10021410001210
Coding: 0101000820085900EF00022A180F00000001000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00201
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewConti 010015
ROD: EV_GatewConti.rod
VCID: 3FA3AEBFA6CCE2C2EA-806A

Alternator: 

Multifunction unit control module: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5G0 959 442 Q HW: 5G0 959 442 Q
Component: E221__MFL-DC1 H06 0101 
Serial number: 29140000106890064064
Coding: 29FFFF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5Q0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 905 861 A HW: 5Q0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-MQBA H01 0120 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 14000043428004
Coding: 5D00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00201
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMQB 004111
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMQB_AU37.rod
VCID: 3449F1939F8A319A07-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 5QX-959-X93-42.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 593 B HW: 5Q0 959 593 B
Component: TSG FS 020 0025 
Serial number: 250314060501KW
Coding: 003E13200000040000000000
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXKLO 006003
ROD: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 40A1AD43DB329D3A93-8015

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5Q0 959 811 A HW: 5Q0 959 811 A
Component: FOND_FHSG_DRV 005 0005 
Serial number: 00000000000001768043
Coding: 011000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels: 5Q0-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 3Q0 909 144 F HW: 3Q0 909 144 F
Component: EPS_MQB_ZFLS 503 5043 
Coding: 8102
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00221
ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisMQB 010031
ROD: EV_SteerAssisMQB_SE37.rod
VCID: 354FCC9794F0289230-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 5QX-959-X92-52.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 592 B HW: 5Q0 959 592 B
Component: TSG BFS 020 0025 
Serial number: 190314060501TG
Coding: 003E13200000040000000000
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXKLO 006003
ROD: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 3FA3AEBFA6CCE2C2EA-806A

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5Q0 959 812 A HW: 5Q0 959 812 A
Component: FOND_FHSG_PSG 005 0005 
Serial number: 00000000000001701977
Coding: 191000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range (J745) Labels: 7P6-907-357.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 907 357 A HW: 7P6 907 357 A
Component: AFS-ECU H07 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 021A01010B000400
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSMQB 001120
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSMQB.rod
VCID: 3D5FD4B7ACC0F0D2F8-8068

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3D0 941 329 HW: 3D0 941 329 
Component: LeiMo links H05 0012 
Coding: 2E0000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 3D0 941 329 HW: 3D0 941 329 
Component: LeiMo rechts H05 0012 
Coding: 2E0000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5G0 035 876 HW: 5G0 035 876 
Component: MU-S-NS-US 013 0645 
Serial number: V7B00203140527
Coding: 027300020000000021220002001800001F0203340100010546
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00201
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUStd4CPASE 002040
ROD: EV_MUStd4CPASE_SE37.rod
VCID: 69F750E788C8BC7264-803C

Media Player Position 1: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5G0 919 605 K HW: 5G0 919 605 K
Component: ABT_Std_Nav H60 0030 
Serial number: VWZ8Z9PS60016N 

Engine Control Module 2: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5G0 919 866 B HW: -----------
Component: NAR 2014 --- 0015 
Serial number: --------------------

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics (J949) Labels: 5QE-035-285.clb
Part No SW: 5QE 035 285 HW: 5QE 035 285 
Component: OCULowMQBUS 006 0528 
Coding: 02730002C2823A017F1E06000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00145
ASAM Dataset: EV_OCULowMQB 001003
ROD: EV_OCULowMQB.rod
VCID: 0225674B95BE4F2AC5-8057

1 Fault Found:
2103041 - Unknown Error Code 
B1788 F0 [009] - Unknown Error Elaboration
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 8
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 3574 km
Date: 2014.10.07
Time: 05:47:05


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address A9: Struct. Borne Sound (J869) Labels: 4H0-907-159.clb
Part No SW: 5G0 907 159 HW: 4H0 907 159 A
Component: SAS-GEN 2 H06 0013 
Serial number: 140203200432
ASAM Dataset: EV_SoundActuaGen2AU64X 003010
ROD: EV_SoundActuaGen2AU64X.rod
VCID: 6BFB2AEF8234AE6216-803E

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 03:21)--------------------------


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Multifunction switch issue or car was started in Neutral and saw the selector override.

Clear it see if it comes back............

Check measuring block values correlated to position of shifter and multifunction.


----------



## Strongman17 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you, sir. I really appreciate it.

I have to figure out how to clear that. I'm still getting my feet wet with VCDS. My CEL is on, which is what damn near panicked me. Fortunately, it wasn't the dreaded flashing CEL!


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

In short VAG

0x02-02-05

The long answer........

So in VCDS that's trans controller button ( 02 ) then check DTC's button ( 02 ) then in screen clear DTC's button ( 05 ) DONE


----------



## Strongman17 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jack, 

If i hit 02-Auto Trans then Fault Codes 02 i have no options other than Print Codes, Copy Codes, Save Codes, Clear Codes, Done, Go Back. Do I want clear codes even though there's no mention of clear DTC's button?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

DTC means Diagnostic Trouble Code so clearing DTCs and clearing codes would have the same meaning. As Jack suggested, I would just click on Clear Codes and see if they return:

http://ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/dtc_screen.html


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes correct Clear Codes or erase DTC's ( 05 ) 

Always follow the short VAG keys because the 05 would be on the clear codes button.


----------



## Strongman17 (Jul 11, 2014)

Got it. Awesome! Thank you for the assist. No errors sine. Maybe it was just an anomaly (a non-safety one). I appreciate you getting back to me! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Yean man short VAG is nice for fast instructions................


----------



## Strongman17 (Jul 11, 2014)

Your help made it happen! No CEL anymore and it hasn't shown up again!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## golf ahhh (Mar 1, 2015)

I have this message on my Golf 7R .. less than 1k miles . It is intermittent too . As a result the Start stop function is not available with the info message "For start stop to function the engine must be running" or words to that effect. If i leave it on the info screen you can see that every now and again the start stop function becomes active... and will work if i come to a stop.

I have cleared the code and it's back within a few minutes. 

Can anyone shed any light on the module or device that this code is generated from ? As it's so new I was wondering if a connector had come loose or something and If i could identify the device then I would have a quick look myself before I take on the dealers and the whole chew on of booking it in for warranty.

*Chassis Type: AU (5Q0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 13 15 16 17 19 20 22 42 44 52 55 5F A9

VIN: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Mileage: 1575km-978miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
20-High Beam Assist. -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
A9-Struct. Borne Sound -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CJXC) Labels: 06K-907-425-V1.clb
Part No SW: 5G0 906 259 E HW: 06K 907 425 B
Component: 2.0l R4 TFSI H13 0005 
Revision: --H13--- 
Coding: 091D00322466050B2004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TFS0205G0906259E 001005
ROD: EV_ECM20TFS0205G0906259E_VW37.rod
VCID: 30646B466B50FBA1DE0-8065

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J743) Labels: 0D9-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 0D9 300 012 L HW: 02E 927 770 AQ
Component: DQ250-6A MQB H53 4522 
Revision: 03253104 Serial number: TFK01412170251
Coding: 0014
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMDQ250021 001001
ROD: EV_TCMDQ250021.rod
VCID: 1F4698FA06CE74D977A-804A

1 Fault Found:
10763 - Starter Enable from Selector Lever Sensor System 
P1734 00 [002] - -
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3Q0 907 379 N HW: 3Q0 907 379 G
Component: ESC H42 0710 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 60025000000384
Coding: 01FA93A15423296C077E070841CC6980C92A94E0E08296F718425078C208
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB 034027
ROD: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB_VW37.rod
VCID: 458A2A92C4D24E091D6-8010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5G0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5G0 907 044 BD HW: 5G0 907 044 BD
Component: Climatronic H03 1001 
Revision: 00001K08 
Coding: 00120004200100011005000000101000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACClimaBHBVW37X 003018
ROD: EV_ACClimaBHBVW37X_VW37.rod
VCID: 6AD0B92E8D0C4171D04-803F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 5Q0-937-08X-HV1.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 937 084 AJ HW: 5Q0 937 084 AJ
Component: BCM MQBAB H H18 0137 
Serial number: 01011501301998
Coding: 03001B46C20122F30B244080B11C07281000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMCONTI 013000
ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_VW37.rod
VCID: 0004FB869B70AB216E0-8055

Slave 1: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5G2 955 119 A HW: 5G2 955 119 A
Component: WWS 141209 042 0551 
Serial number: 141215224955
Coding: 0E4DDD

Slave 2: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 547 A HW: 5Q0 955 547 A Labels: 5Q0-955-547.CLB
Component: RLHS 037 0059 
Serial number: S5Y15M01D12H19M37S31
Coding: 00A8DD

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5Q0 951 172 HW: 5Q0 951 172 
Component: Sensor, DWA 005 0315 
Serial number: 000000000ZY1434216YG

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5Q0 951 605 HW: 5Q0 951 605 
Component: Sirene, DWA 004 0311 
Serial number: 00000000000031472736

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 5Q0-919-294.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 919 294 E HW: 5Q0 919 294 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H03 0048 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 39391500805779
Coding: 0071051011
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000 002024
ROD: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000.rod
VCID: 3D7A4272AC0206C9456-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg (J428) Labels: 5Q0-907-572.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 572 D HW: 5Q0 907 572 D
Component: ACC Bosch MQB H05 0304 
Serial number: 02121403272410
Coding: 001C1300FE0739
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACCMRRBoschVW372 001015
ROD: EV_ACCMRRBoschVW372_AU37.rod
VCID: 38745366832023E1960-806D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5Q0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 655 AA HW: 5Q0 959 655 AA
Component: AirbagVW20 014 0386 
Serial number: 003MLR0B5NWF
Coding: 98CCC000000000005C0000CF00C800000065
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X 002130
ROD: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X_VW37.rod
VCID: 7F06787AE68ED4D917A-802A

Seat belt tensioner; left: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5G0 980 945 B HW: 5G0 980 945 B
Component: BeltPretRevFL H36 0350 
Serial number: 34169661C09121471367
Coding: 333135

Seat belt tensioner; right: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5G0 980 946 B HW: 5G0 980 946 B
Component: BeltPretRevFR H36 0350 
Serial number: 34169662C09121471583
Coding: 333135

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 000 701 15
Component: SideSensor_Df 001 0887 
Serial number: 3576700000056255721I
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 000 801 15
Component: SideSensor_Pf 001 0887 
Serial number: 358670000007C228821S
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; driver side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 401 612 14
Component: SideSensor_Dr 001 6149 
Serial number: 35165029D188FBF460A-
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; passenger side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 401 612 14
Component: SideSensor_Pr 001 6149 
Serial number: 3526502A1188FBF2621H
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 401 612 14
Component: FrontSensor_D 001 6149 
Serial number: 3556502A9196FF6213BS
Coding: 2D2D2D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5Q0-953-549.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 953 507 DD HW: 5Q0 953 549 C
Component: Lenks. Modul 002 0110 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 08011504400357
Coding: 0C10
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSKLOMQB 017001
ROD: EV_SMLSKLOMQB_SE37.rod
VCID: 7BFE8C6AF296C8F93B2-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5G0-920-XXX-17.clb
Part No SW: 5G1 920 958 HW: 5G1 920 958 
Component: KOMBI 304 4310 
Coding: 23AD00082F80A60001882A011400000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB 009043
ROD: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB_VW37.rod
VCID: 6ED8B53EB1E4AD518CC-803B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 530 AC HW: 5Q0 907 530 F
Component: GW MQB High 128 1204 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 0002929512
Coding: 030100042F085900EF00027E1C0F00010001050000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewLear 011020
ROD: EV_GatewLear_VW37.rod
VCID: 72E0A14EA5DC89B1684-8027

Alternator: 

Multifunction unit control module: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5G0 959 442 N HW: 5G0 959 442 N
Component: E221__MFL-DC1 H10 0038 
Serial number: 27140003176920055011
Coding: 2DFFFF

Battery Monitoring Control Module: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5Q0 915 181 G HW: 5Q0 915 181 G
Component: J367-BDMHella H04 8050 
Serial number: 2897305303  

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 20: High Beam Assist. (J844) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5G0 857 511 D HW: 5G0 857 511 D
Component: FLA H05 0002 
Revision: AA001001 
Coding: 02028864727264565625393E01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_HighBeamAssisAU37X 001009
ROD: EV_HighBeamAssisAU37X.rod
VCID: 2B5E7C2A42769879EB2-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD (J492) Labels: 0CQ-907-554.clb
Part No SW: 0CQ 907 554 D HW: 0CQ 525 130 
Component: Haldex4Motion H52 7082 
Serial number: HA1-00010.11.14
Coding: 0001
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X 002013
ROD: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X_SK35.rod
VCID: 46882D9EF9D4451114C-8013

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 593 D HW: 5Q0 959 593 B
Component: TSG FS 020 0028 
Serial number: 201214BLK04372
Coding: 003F0220D001048100001000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXKLO 006003
ROD: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 4280318ED5FC7931384-8017

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels: 5Q0-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 3Q0 909 144 H HW: 3Q0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_MQB_ZFLS 505 5061 
Coding: 8103
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisMQB 012140
ROD: EV_SteerAssisMQB.rod
VCID: 3776505A8E3E2C999FA-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 592 D HW: 5Q0 959 592 B
Component: TSG BFS 020 0028 
Serial number: 141214BLB09748
Coding: 003F0020DE01048100801000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXKLO 006003
ROD: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 41823E82D0FA622921E-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range (J745) Labels: 7P6-907-357.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 907 357 D HW: 7P6 907 357 A
Component: AFS-ECU H07 0090 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 02AE01000B000200
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSMQB 001120
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFS_VW37.rod
VCID: 40843B86DBF06B212E0-8015

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3D0 941 329 E HW: 3D0 941 329 E
Component: LeiMo links H01 0002 
Coding: 2E0000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 3D0 941 329 E HW: 3D0 941 329 E
Component: LeiMo rechts H01 0002 
Coding: 2E0000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5G0 035 820 A HW: 5G0 035 820 A
Component: MU-S-D-ER 041 0421 
Serial number: V5C00601152773
Coding: 02730000FF00000021111201000800001F0207060100010001
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUStd4CPASE 002039
ROD: EV_MUStd4CPASE_VW37.rod
VCID: 1F4698FA06CE74D977A-804A

Media Player Position 1: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5G0 919 605 HW: 5G0 919 605 
Component: ABT_Std_Radio H60 0030 
Serial number: VWZ8Z9PS206KD2 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address A9: Struct. Borne Sound (J869) Labels: 4H0-907-159.clb
Part No SW: 5G0 907 159 B HW: 4H0 907 159 A
Component: SAS-GEN 2 H07 0006 
Serial number: 141014200978
ASAM Dataset: EV_SoundActuaGen2AU64X 003010
ROD: EV_SoundActuaGen2AU64X.rod
VCID: 2D5A72327C629649F56-8078

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 04:24)--------------------------*​


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

You've got informational reports in Module (2) and (19) Car is so new that it's back to dealer to fix I'm afraid. But they should give you a loaner

Post your full Autoscan for validation here? There's so many cheeep Chinese fakes around that it's necessary for in-depth support on this forum. Yes, some people will pay tens of thousands for new Deutchland's finest then connect a $50 counterfeit piece of <censored> to it


----------



## Sandy0 (Dec 1, 2015)

I’ve got this on a 65 reg S3 saloon 15k Miles and the EPC Light illuminates and goes into soft limp when boosting the car around 5-5.5rpm but was going full limp until I replaced the DV now power is up but still has epc light until I cycle the ignition and restart but then epc comes back on when boosting it. 

Any ideas ? 

Thanks


----------



## Sandy0 (Dec 1, 2015)

managed to get some codes doing a full scan.

Auto trans 
10763-starts enabled from selector level system.

No ASAM 
P1734 Intermittent not confirmed


----------

